# بسبب الغلاء ادهنوا بأنفسكم.................



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

بسبب الغلاء ادهنوا بأنفسكم

*يشكو كثير من المقبلين على الزواج من ارتفاع أسعار تشطيب الشقق بسبب أعمال "النقاشة" طلاء الحوائط واستغلال العمال العاملين بهذا المجال ، بالإضافة إلى غلاء المواد الخام المستخدمة لهذا الغرض ، ومع ضيق ذات اليد تؤجل زيجات بسبب عدم القدرة المالية لتجهيز الشقة .*
 الأمرلا يستحق كل هذا العناء ففي أوروبا وأمريكا يتعاون كل أفراد الأسرة عند تجهيز منزل جديد ودهانه بالكامل دون مساعدة المتخصصين ، لذا يمكنك القيام بذلك ولن يستغرق الأمر منك سوى أسبوعين أو أقل ، أيضاً يمكن لأي ربة منزل تجديد بيتها وخاصة إذا كانت تعاني الحوائط من التشقق والخدوش أو تراكم بصمات الأصابع أو في حالة تغير لونها
 واليوم سيساعدك الخبراء على دهان الحوائط بطريقة المحترفين وبطريقة اقتصادية عن طريق بعض الخبرات والنصائح التى تجعلك تؤدي المهمة بنجاح.
 الخطوة الأولي : تحضير الأدوات 
 عبوات معدنية من لون الطلاء الذي تم اختياره      




​
 ورقة وقلم رصاص 
 شريط قياس
 إناء الطلاء
 فرش طلاء والفرشاة الدوارة المخصصة للدهان 
 مفك 
 اسفنجة 
 شريط لاصق 
 الخطوة 2 : قياس ما يكفي من الطلاء 
 



​قبل البدء فى الطلاء تأكد من أن الطلاء يكفي لطلاء الغرفة المراد دهنها ، لذا قم بطلاء عدد العلب اللازمة ، وذلك عن طريق قياس طول كل من جدران وإضافتها معا لحساب معرفة الحجم الكلي للغرفة بالقدم المربع ، وذلك حتى يكون الأمر اقتصادياً. 
 ويشير الخبراء إلى أن كل جالون  (3.8 لتر) من الطلاء والتى يمكن أن تغطي في المتوسط بين 118 - 150 أقدام مربعة (3.3 و 4.2 m2) ويجب عليك شراء ما يكفي لمدة لا تقل عن حائطين.
 الخطوة 3 : احتياطات الأمان 
 



​أفضل طريقة للحصول على طلاء منظم للحوائط هو إخفاء ألواح الخشب الفاصلة ، ومفاتيح الاضاءة وأي شيء آخر لا تريد وصول الطلاء إليه بشريط لاصق ، ورغم أن هذه الخطوة ينظر إليها كثيرون على أنها أنها تستغرق وقتا طويلاً لا مبرر لها ولكن يظهر الفرق بعد الانتهاء من الطلاء ، ولكن ينصح وضعها بعناية حتي لا تحجب جزء من الحائط.
 الخطوة 4 : التمهيد للطلاء





طلاء "البرايمر" وهو لون يدهن قبل بداية الطلاء إذا كان اللون المراد طلائه نقيض أو أفتح من اللون القديم، ويدهن كبطانة للطلاء الجديد ، وكلما زاد اللون على النقيض فإن الأرجح أنك سوف تحتاج الطلاء التمهيدي ، أما إذا كان لون الحائط أبيض فلست بحاجة إلى ذلك.
 ولكن يساعد "البرايمر" أو اللون التمهيدي على سلاسة دهان الحائط بفرشاة الطلاء ، لذا من الأفضل استخدام لون تمهيدي على أجزاء من الجدران التي تم إصلاحها بالمعجون.
 الخطوة 5 : الاستعداد للطلاء      


قبل البدء فى الطلاء تأكد من أن النوافذ مفتوحة والغرفة جيدة التهوية ، افتح علبة الطلاء بالمفك وحرك الطلاء بعصا خشبية لتتأكد من امتزاجه ، ثم ضع الطلاء فى الإناء المخصص لذلك.
 بفرشاة الطلاء "الرول" اجعلها تدور ذهابا وإيابا وتصفيها فى الجزء العلوي ، حتى لا تضيف الكثير من الطلاء دون داع ، ثم ابدأ بانزلاق الفرشاة  عبر الجدار إلى الأمام والخلف وذلك بكل جدران الغرفة وبشكل متساو حتى تغطي كل الجدار. 
 ولضمان وصول الطلاء إلى الجوانب والمفصلات ، استخدم فرشاة دهان الطلاء للتأكد من وصول الطلاء بالكامل بكل الأجزاء والحواف ، ويمكنك طلاء الحوائط مرة واحدة فقط فى حالة استخدام "البرايمر" أما فى حالة عدم استخدامه يمكنك طلاء الحائط مرتين أو ثلاث لإعطاء أفضل نتيجة.
 الخطوة 6 : إزالة الشريط اللاصق      


عندما يجف الجدار المطلي ، قم بإزالة الشريط اللآصق بعناية ، وأفضل طريقة لمعرفة متى حان الوقت لإزالة الشريط هو أن تضغط على الطلاء بأصبعك ، وفى حالة عدم التصاقة أعلم أنه حان الوقت لنزع الشرائط من هنا وهناك.
 إذا وجدت أن هناك أي تسرب تحت الشريط يمكنك استخدام إسفنجة رطبة لإزالة الطلاء ، والخطوة التالية هي تركيب ألواح مفاتيح الكهرباء التي قمت بتغطيتها  ، والآن أصبحت الغرفة جاهزة لوضع الأثاث.
 وإذا كانت تطلعات أي أسرة ترغب فى التجديد والابتعاد عن التقليدية فى الطلاء يمكنك الابتكار فى الطلاء حيث يؤكد خبراء الديكور إلى أنه من الأفضل الابتعاد عن الدهان بلون واحد ، لذلك نقدم لكم طرق جديدة مبتكرة لطلاء الحوائط .
 طريقه الأسبونج الأسفنجة


ضع اللون المبطن الأساسي بالرولة كما أوضحنا سابقاًاخلط اللونين المراد الدمج بينهما ويتم خلطهم بالعصا حتى يمتزج اللونان، بلل الأسفنج بالماء ثم ضع عليها الدهان ثم ابدأ بتلطيخ الإسفنج على السطح إلى أن تعطي التأثير المطلوب ، يكرر وضع الدهان على الاسفنجة عند الحاجة لذلك ،لإنجاز المهمة كاملة في المناطق والزوايا الضيّقة ، قطع قطعة صغيرة من الأسفنج.

 طريقة "التظليل البلاستيكية"
 



​صبّ اللون المراد في صينية الطلاء، دائماً أبدأ من الزاوية العليا للحائط ، إفتح الورقة البلاستيكية على اللون الرطب، وباستخدام فرشاة جافة أو قطعة من القماش مررها على الصفحة البلاستيكية من الخارج    
 إترك الصفحة البلاستيكية قليلاً ، على أن تتداخل الحافة وتندمج مع صفحة أخرى ، استمرّ حتى يغطي كامل الحائط بالمربعات البلاستيكية، ثم قم بإزالة البلاستيك من الحائط بعد تغطيته بشكل كامل.
 طريقة السحب
ابدأ الطلاء من الأعلي ، تم استخدم فرشاة جافّة للسحب من أعلى لأسفل ، الشعر الخشن للفرشاة سيظهر الطلاء بخيوط عمودية رائعة.




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك استاذ كليم 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد يا كليمو 
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مهم يا كليمو 


شكراااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco

شكراااا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2009)

كوكى

شكرااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا لمرورك كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## goreg (12 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي علي الموضوع الحلو كتيييييييييييييييييير


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

goreg

شكراااااااا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جامد جداً كليمو ...
*​


----------



## holiness (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك على المعلومات الحلوة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

fady_temon

شكرااااااااا اخي لمرورك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

holiness

شكرااااااااا جزيلا  لمرورك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااااااا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااااااا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

